# I HOPE YOUR READY.



## bmudd14474 (Feb 16, 2014)

Because Throwdowns will be back starting March. 

Keep your eyes peeled.


:yahoo:


----------



## shinny (Feb 17, 2014)

I can't wait. There are so many great creations and ideas.


----------



## dougmays (Feb 17, 2014)

Can't wait!!


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 18, 2014)

bmudd14474 said:


> Because Throwdowns will be back starting March.
> 
> Keep your eyes peeled.


I think I will start competing again...Thanks


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 18, 2014)

Very nice Thumbs Up.


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello Brian.  Hope to throw my hat in the ring this time.  Thanks for the heads up.

Danny


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 18, 2014)

I might give them a shot this time too.


----------



## jarjarchef (Feb 19, 2014)

Alrighty then..... I am awaiting the new challenge......


----------



## papadon (Feb 20, 2014)

Is this a local thing?


----------



## shinny (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm preparing

first one:

1lb ground chicken

salt and pepper,

1 tbsp granulated garlic,

1 tsp onion powder

3 tbsp Frank's red hot wing sauce

1/2 box of frozen spinach cooked and drained

handful of shredded cheddar

1 lb Jimmy Dean's regular sausage and

a turkey bacon weave

350° for 30 minutes













photo 1.JPG



__ shinny
__ Feb 20, 2014






Second one:

1lb Jimmy Dean's regular sausage

5 scrambled eggs

cheddar cheese

1/2 box frozen, cooked, drained spinach

turkey bacon weave













photo 2.JPG



__ shinny
__ Feb 20, 2014


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 21, 2014)

Shinny said:


> I'm preparing
> 
> first one:
> 
> ...


Am I to assume that the throwdown for March will be Fatties?


----------



## shinny (Feb 21, 2014)

BandCollector said:


> Am I to assume that the throwdown for March will be Fatties?


I have no idea what the throwdown will be in March. I was just getting rid of stuff in the fridge before it went bad and I decided to do fatties to get the creative juices flowing in preparation.


----------



## dougmays (Feb 24, 2014)

PapaDon said:


> Is this a local thing?


PapaDon its a online competition we do here.

They'll tell us the theme or what to cook with a secret passphrase so we cannot use a past item and submit pictures online. Goto the Throwdowns section to see past throwdowns


----------



## goose57 (Feb 26, 2014)

Why has the site not changed in +1 month?


----------



## bigworm882001 (Feb 26, 2014)

I make a great Burger that's not like any you've ever had before. It's a 2 day process and well worth the wait.


----------



## chefbillohio (Mar 17, 2014)

It's about 8:30 a.m. here,and I want a burger now!! lol  Please share!


----------

